# 66’ Fastback?



## slothagese (Jul 19, 2018)

Picked up an August 1966 stamped Fastback the other day. I’m pretty new to stingrays and I know the 66 has unique parts to that year. It has the sprint chainring, sprint hubs, solid shift lever but I’m unsure about the back end components. Rear tire was a Fastback slik. (I understand there were a lot of years until now that someone could have swapped it) Is the spoke protector correct? And the derailleur is a Huret allvit. I haven’t cleaned it up at all yet.


----------



## slothagese (Jul 19, 2018)

Never mind the spoke protector. I guess I didn’t understand what I read about the lip on the 69’ up protectors.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 19, 2018)

It should have the Sprint stamped Huret Allvit and it looks like the Spoke protector does and then doesn't look like his has the lip on the very outside diameter. Picture is deceiving on the left side but it does look correct. Schwinn used that style derailleur starting mid 1961 thru the 63 model year.


----------



## slothagese (Jul 20, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> It should have the Sprint stamped Huret Allvit and it looks like the Spoke protector does and then doesn't look like his has the lip on the very outside diameter. Picture is deceiving on the left side but it does look correct. Schwinn used that style derailleur starting mid 1961 thru the 63 model year.



Thank you. I couldn’t find the particulars on the derailleur anywhere but I didn’t think it was correct.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2018)

FYI... The 66 Sprint derailleur ushered in the plastic jockey wheels verses the all metal wheels and the two tension lugs on the jockey cage.


----------

